# Staurogyne sp. 'Low grow'



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i can't find much information on this plant. care to provide some links or info?


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

This is what I found on tropica: Staurogyne repens.

I have it in my tank and it's a really easy plant. It's a heave rooter, it has strong leafs, but it also was the only of 6 species of plants I have in my tank that had algae on it's leafs.

Also in my tank the bottom leafs melt when they don't get enough light.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

From Oliver Knott:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/new_plant_250508

APC's PlantFinder:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/go.php?category=genus&spec=Staurogyne&head=Genus

AquaScaping world:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquatic-plants/543-new-plant-hobby-staurogyne-sp.html


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Thorald and Paul,

but I think, Staurogyne repens (= Tropica 049G) and Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow' are different plants, the latter getting considerably bigger? 

Manini's pic in the Staurogyne discussion thread:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y227/manini/DSC_0173.jpg
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/60574-staurogyne-discussion-thread-3.html
Side by side 1) Stauro 'Roraima' = 'Porto Velho', 2) Tropica = Staurogyne repens, 3) S. 'Low Grow'.

-Heiko


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

wait correction i need to find out about porto velho... sorry a seller got me confused with the latter. i check the plantfinder but i doesn't provide much...


----------

